# The seven Seeing Stones



## Mischievious Merry (Jan 2, 2003)

Where were all the 7 Seeing Stones located and where did they end up?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 3, 2003)

I can give you the locations easily enough, but I'd have to actually do a little bit of research to try to determine the fate of each. So, I'll let someone else answer that half of the question.

Original Locations:
1. Emyn Beraid (The Tower Hills in the West of Eriador)
2. Amon Sul (Weathertop)
3. The City of Annuminas (Tower Of The West- City of the Kings Of Arnor beseide Lake Nenuial)
4. Minas Ithil (Later To Become Minas Morgul)
5. Minas Anor (Renamed Minas Tirith)
6. Orthanc 
7. Osgilath


----------



## Mormegil (Jan 3, 2003)

There is an excellent chapter regarding the Palantiri in 'Unfinished Tales'. If you are interested in the stones then I recommend that you buy that book, it is full of useful info about ME.

There is in fact another Palantir, the master stone which stayed in Eressea at the Tower of Avallone

FoolOfATook is correct in the placings of the stones. 
Now what happened to them?

Well the stones of Amon Sul and Annuminus were lost when Arvedui's ship was sank as he tried to flee the ruin of Arnor. This was in TA1975.
The stone of Osgiliath was lost in the waters of Anduin during the kin strife in Gondor. TA1437.
The stone of Minas Ithil was lost to Sauron when the city became Minas Morgul. This is the stone that Sauron uses in LOTR.
The stone of Minas Anor stayed in the city after it was named Minas Tirith. This is the stone which Denethor uses in LOTR.
The stone of Orthanc remained there and was used by Saruman in LOTR, until it was thrown from the tower.
The last stone is the one at Emyn Beraid, which could only look westward to Aman. It remained in its place until LOTR. It was sent i nto the West with Elrond at the end of the third age.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 3, 2003)

Hooray for UT!! 
*whispers* That's _Annúminas_.


----------



## Mischievious Merry (Jan 3, 2003)

That's very interesting.Thanks for posting about them.You're right I need to get the other books.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Jan 6, 2003)

This might interest you! 
Palantiri 
AND
this 
Enjoy!


----------

